# Christmas Candy Sleighs



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Holidays / #Christmas #Candy #Sleighs #Gifts #Party #Favors #DIY #Crafts

Someone posted these on another board and I thought I'd share them here. I think they are adorable!


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

And here is the train I pinned....here is a link to my board...lots of Christmas ideas..
http://pinterest.com/pin/56295064063722484/


Christmas Loves


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

GrannyG said:


> And here is the train I pinned....here is a link to my board...lots of Christmas ideas..
> Christmas Loves / Kids Christmas Craft  Candy Choo Choo Train
> 
> 
> Christmas Loves


That is awesome! I love that train! Thank you so much! My son is going to love making these.


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

GrannyG, I went to your link and love & repinned, thanks.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

A Christmas train...
Christmas Loves / Christmas Cooking Activity to remember

cute airplane made with a piece of gum for wings...
Valentine Card: Candy Planes

The Cooking Photographer: Candy Airplanes


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Christmas Candy Carolers - Martha Stewart Holiday & Seasonal Crafts


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

A Lot of really cut & cool ideas, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are all adorable! I will have to try and think of something else to use on the base of the sleigh--they will have enough candy from their stockings.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

A question. I have looked at things on Pinterest and I don't know if there are instructions on how to make the things but I can't find them if they're there.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

On Pinterest, you click on the picture of the item you like...up in the right hand corner the link will be there as to where the pinner got the picture....click on that link...some will not have links, only pictures such as Flickr, Iphone, etc. Sometimes you have to search on the link as they may have posted new stuff and you may have to scroll down till you find the picture or pattern you are looking for...clear as mud, huh ? LOL


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

strawberrygirl said:


> Holidays / #Christmas #Candy #Sleighs #Gifts #Party #Favors #DIY #Crafts
> 
> Someone posted these on another board and I thought I'd share them here. I think they are adorable!


Well, I'm about four months behind, but what a cute idea for this year. Thanks for sharing this! **


----------

